# Sydney Easter Case Swap



## RetsamHsam (13/1/09)

Hi All,

I have just about come to the end of Chrissy Case Swap beers, and with Easter Eggs and Hot Cross Buns already on the shelves in the shops I thought I might gauge interest in an easter case swap?? 

To my knowledge there is normally only two case swaps per year but I enjoyed the last lot and am to impatient to wait until Xmas in July. 

I also have 28 long necks sitting around gathering dust waiting to be filled with case swap goodness :icon_drool2: .. 

Whos comin' with me.. Who's comin' with me (Please not Renee Zellweger  )


----------



## Bizier (13/1/09)

I'll be in, but I'd expect it wont get the same interest as the Xmas one.


----------



## barls (13/1/09)

i wont be here sadly. ill be in europe somewhere


----------



## RetsamHsam (13/1/09)

barls said:


> i wont be here sadly. ill be in europe somewhere



I guess you won't mind if we have the bbq at your house again then!


----------



## Josh (14/1/09)

barls said:


> i wont be here sadly. ill be in europe somewhere


Just leave the hops on the vine and we'll harvest them for you barls.

I'd be in for a swap. Even if we don't get the full 28 people, we could brew up 28 bottles and get doubles depending on interest.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/1/09)

Josh said:


> Just leave the hops on the vine and we'll harvest them for you barls.
> 
> I'd be in for a swap. Even if we don't get the full 28 people, we could brew up 28 bottles and get doubles depending on interest.




Good Friday 10th April, so that's your projected time ? We will also have the AHB NSW Pub Crawl around Easter time so we may be able to organise a Saturday pub crawl and a Sunday case swap ? Suits me if I'm travelling to Sydney for the Crawl.



> i wont be here sadly. ill be in europe somewhere



Dang Barls, I was looking forward to your pomegranate pilsner or a lychee lager


----------



## mikem108 (14/1/09)

...durian fruit belgian anyone


----------



## Josh (14/1/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Good Friday 10th April, so that's your projected time ? We will also have the AHB NSW Pub Crawl around Easter time so we may be able to organise a Saturday pub crawl and a Sunday case swap ? Suits me if I'm travelling to Sydney for the Crawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Barls, I was looking forward to your pomegranate pilsner or a lychee lager


I'll bring along a bottle of Watermelon Wheat for you FGZ.


----------



## Gulpa (14/1/09)

Tentative. Depends on how the weather is. I dont have temp control so I dont normally brew that early in the year.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/1/09)

I'll start a list going then.. 

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa (tentative)


Josh's idea of getting doubles if there isn't enough interest for a full swap doesn't sound too bad.. Anybody else??


----------



## Thommo (14/1/09)

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa (tentative)
6. Thommo


----------



## barls (14/1/09)

Josh said:


> I'll bring along a bottle of Watermelon Wheat for you FGZ.


thats the way josh.
fatz ill be back in the next one maybe.
as for my place i think the people looking after my place might have something to say about brewer turning up. as for the hops thats why ive got the killer guard dog to keep the likes of you lot out especially fgz.


----------



## Muggus (14/1/09)

Thommo said:


> 1. Retsamhsam
> 2. Bizier
> 3. Josh
> 4. Fatgodzilla
> ...


I'd be up for it, but I won't be around over Easter so will have to drop off and pick up my beer at different dates.


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/1/09)

Looks like we are one quarter of the way there... Just need 21 more brewers (or 7 more if we go with Josh's idea)


----------



## Josh (14/1/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Looks like we are one quarter of the way there... Just need 21 more brewers (or 7 more if we go with Josh's idea)


Or no more... the number isn't important as long as you turn up with a full case and leave with a full case. 3 of mine, 4 of Gulpa's it doesn't matter as long as we who are in wanna swap some beers.

Of course the more the merrier and 28 would be a good number.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/1/09)

Josh said:


> Or no more... the number isn't important as long as you turn up with a full case and leave with a full case. 3 of mine, 4 of Gulpa's it doesn't matter as long as we who are in wanna swap some beers.



and no strawberry saison in sight !


----------



## Gulpa (14/1/09)

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)


Ive just checked out the yeasts and one of our sponsors. Im in. You guys can be guinea pigs for my first belgian or possibly something more exotic. Without fruits. I wouldnt want FGZ to come after me.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Muggus (14/1/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> and no strawberry saison in sight !


No, no, never any fruit. Who would use fruit...

How about a pumpkin beer everyone?


----------



## Gulpa (14/1/09)

Muggus said:


> No, no, never any fruit. Who would use fruit...
> 
> How about a pumpkin beer everyone?




Isnt pumpkin fruit? SWMBO made pumpkin icecream after seeing it on one of those lifestyle shows. I and many others who tried it prefered vanilla B) .

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/1/09)

Dragonfruit Double Choc Stout anyone??? :icon_vomit:


----------



## DiscoStu (15/1/09)

Excellent idea, count me in. I promise no bottle bombs this time  

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)
8. DiscoStu


----------



## Bizier (15/1/09)

I think I will brew a Custard Apple Mild.


----------



## schooey (17/1/09)

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey

Chuck me in to hold the HAG flag high, but I reckon we should just keep it to 14 if the interest isn't there.... It's a perfect crate and easy


----------



## loftboy (17/1/09)

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey
10. Loftboy



schooey said:


> Chuck me in to hold the HAG flag high, but I reckon we should just keep it to 14 if the interest isn't there.... It's a perfect crate and easy


I can't let you go down without reinforcements from the north !


----------



## Muggus (19/1/09)

schooey said:


> but I reckon we should just keep it to 14 if the interest isn't there.... It's a perfect crate and easy


I'd have to concur with this. 
If we can't make the numbers then we may as well make it a half batch worth.
At least that way I get try more than one longie of my own brew! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Gulpa (19/1/09)

Muggus said:


> I'd have to concur with this.
> If we can't make the numbers then we may as well make it a half batch worth.
> At least that way I get try more than one longie of my own brew! :icon_drunk:



Sounds good to me. I wont have to make a double batch to drink some.

Spend the afternoon trying to source "Brew like a monk". No luck. Looks like my first belgian will be interesting.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Josh (20/1/09)

Looks like 14 is the go.

I added the candy sugar to my Saison a couple of days ago and the air lock bubbled right on up again. Might make this my Easter swap beer.


----------



## DiscoStu (20/1/09)

I'm tossing up between Irish Red or an ESB - preferences ?


----------



## Muggus (20/1/09)

DiscoStu said:


> I'm tossing up between Irish Red or an ESB - preferences ?


Don't recall any ever having an Irish Red in a swap from memory. 
More styles the better I reckon.

Which leads me to ponder what I should submit...


----------



## Bizier (20/1/09)

I have a high ABV US-IPA I am brewing, is anyone vehemently against this for my swap beer?


----------



## white.grant (20/1/09)

Well if there's reinforcements coming from newy, I feel bound to even out the numbers from the south. I'm thinking porter......

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey
10. Loftboy
11. grantw


----------



## RetsamHsam (20/1/09)

Bizier said:


> I have a high ABV US-IPA I am brewing, is anyone vehemently against this for my swap beer?



Actually this is a style i was just thinking of brewing as I haven't tried it yet, so i'm all for it...


----------



## Gulpa (21/1/09)

Bizier said:


> I have a high ABV US-IPA I am brewing, is anyone vehemently against this for my swap beer?



Only if it is above 15%ABV. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Muggus (21/1/09)

Gulpa said:


> Only if it is above 15%ABV. :icon_drunk:


Dogfishhead 120 Minute IIPA? :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/1/09)

Bizier said:


> I have a high ABV US-IPA I am brewing, is anyone vehemently against this for my swap beer?




Only if served in a 330ml stainless steel bottle.

I'll brew a 2.5% light ale to compensate.


----------



## hewy (22/1/09)

OK, count me in.


1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey
10. Loftboy
11. grantw
12. Hewy


----------



## caleb (27/1/09)

I'd be interested.

BUT, does it have to be all grain? Or is extract OK?

Proper extract brewing, I mean, not K&K.


----------



## loftboy (27/1/09)

Caleb said:


> I'd be interested.
> 
> BUT, does it have to be all grain? Or is extract OK?
> 
> Proper extract brewing, I mean, not K&K.



Caleb,

I don't think it really matters, as long as whatever you swap, is made with care & attention to detail. I've entered a K&K batch in the Sydney/NSW swap before & the feedback has been positive.

Dave.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/1/09)

Caleb said:


> I'd be interested. BUT, does it have to be all grain? Or is extract OK? Proper extract brewing, I mean, not K&K.



Backing up Loftboys's comments. It doesn't matter what you brew, its the fact that you have brewed the best you can that's important. You don't wait till the last moment and submit an ordinary effort (as some blokes do and in the long run, they are hurting their own reputations) - you should plan a brew, brew it early and submit it only if you are happy that its a good un. In the past, we have had K & K submitted that were very good by any measure. Clearly the submitters did the best they could do and received favourable feedback. That's all that's asked.

So if you are keen, put your name down. Do your best, perhaps experiment a bit outside your comfort zone and learn from the efforts. And remember 99% of AG brewers started with kits and worked through extracts to AG. Don't believe otherwise.


----------



## Bizier (27/1/09)

I'd be interested to compare two US IPAs.

I am unsure of the actual OG, as I have included one mid-ferment sugar addition.

I am thinking of using experimental technique on this and adding some cooled hop steep liquor to the bulk priming vessel instead of dry hopping. The amounts I am toying with will make dry hopping a big PITA. I hypothesise hopefully that this will 'lock in' more hop aroma. I want this to taste without doubt "green".

The Alc should be about 8-9 but with other things like hop steep etc, it will def be lower. While not 15% ABV, I'd be scared of a breathaliser after a tallie.


----------



## Josh (27/1/09)

Bizier said:


> I'd be interested to compare two US IPAs.
> 
> I am unsure of the actual OG, as I have included one mid-ferment sugar addition.
> 
> ...



Sounds great Bizier.

Looking forward to this case.


----------



## Gulpa (1/2/09)

Just pitched the yeast for my entry. Its going to be a Belgian Golden not so Strong Ale. My first step mash and my efficiency was down considerably. Ill see how primary goes and I may top it up with some dex.



1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Not So Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388.
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey
10. Loftboy
11. grantw
12. Hewy


----------



## syd_03 (4/2/09)

I was going to say I would be in, but I am relatively new and only a kits and bits brewer. Plus I think Easter may be too close, unless I can get a cooler week here to brew.

Just read the tasting notes on the Xmas swap and I fear my brew would be ripped to shreds anyways haha. So far I have done about 11 or 12 brews, mostly different styles and the ones I have done again I have changed the recipe. Not sure how I would go reproducing the same beer as a previous batch.

I dont really know anyone who homebrews either. Perhaps if one of you guys is close to me I could get some guidance and feedback as to how I am going?


----------



## white.grant (4/2/09)

syd_03 said:


> I was going to say I would be in, but I am relatively new and only a kits and bits brewer. Plus I think Easter may be too close, unless I can get a cooler week here to brew.
> 
> Just read the tasting notes on the Xmas swap and I fear my brew would be ripped to shreds anyways haha. So far I have done about 11 or 12 brews, mostly different styles and the ones I have done again I have changed the recipe. Not sure how I would go reproducing the same beer as a previous batch.
> 
> I don't really know anyone who homebrews either. Perhaps if one of you guys is close to me I could get some guidance and feedback as to how I am going?



Hi Syd,

It would help if you edited your profile to include your general location, someone could be just around the corner. 

You make a good point though, what is the date for the swap?

cheers

gant


----------



## RetsamHsam (4/2/09)

syd_03 said:


> I was going to say I would be in, but I am relatively new and only a kits and bits brewer. Plus I think Easter may be too close, unless I can get a cooler week here to brew.
> 
> Just read the tasting notes on the Xmas swap and I fear my brew would be ripped to shreds anyways haha. So far I have done about 11 or 12 brews, mostly different styles and the ones I have done again I have changed the recipe. Not sure how I would go reproducing the same beer as a previous batch.
> 
> I dont really know anyone who homebrews either. Perhaps if one of you guys is close to me I could get some guidance and feedback as to how I am going?



I wouldn't worry about the feedback, it will only help you to improve your beers.. If I were you I would jump in..




Grantw said:


> You make a good point though, what is the date for the swap?
> 
> cheers
> 
> gant



Is saturday the 28th of march too soon??


----------



## schooey (4/2/09)

Can't do the 28th, have a wedding that weekend, I would have to drop off early if it suits everyone else


----------



## Gulpa (4/2/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I wouldn't worry about the feedback, it will only help you to improve your beers.. If I were you I would jump in..



I agree. Join the swap. You will get to try 13 beers you wouldnt normally get to try. You learn heaps and if you can attend the swap day you will get to meet and talk to other brewers (and try even more different beers) :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Bizier (4/2/09)

Go for it Syd.
I am in Marrickville nr Petersham if that helps at all.

On another note, I have tasted the gravity sample on the US IPA.. it is about 1.008 and tastes like she could be a fusal laden brew even though my fridgemate was set on 17 degrees. It might have been because the sample was warm though.

I am unsure whether to submit this and add all my extra hops, or just start again.

I kinda feel like adding some boiled spec malt to add body back and adding Orval dregs to give it funk.

Any votes?


----------



## Gulpa (4/2/09)

Bizier said:


> Go for it Syd.
> I am in Marrickville nr Petersham if that helps at all.
> 
> On another note, I have tasted the gravity sample on the US IPA.. it is about 1.008 and tastes like she could be a fusal laden brew even though my fridgemate was set on 17 degrees. It might have been because the sample was warm though.
> ...




I reckon it will be fine. If its not, we only have to drink one bottle 

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## RetsamHsam (4/2/09)

Bizier said:


> Go for it Syd.
> I am in Marrickville nr Petersham if that helps at all.
> 
> On another note, I have tasted the gravity sample on the US IPA.. it is about 1.008 and tastes like she could be a fusal laden brew even though my fridgemate was set on 17 degrees. It might have been because the sample was warm though.
> ...



I reckon you should just leave it in primary for acouple of weeks and it might clean up after itself..


----------



## Bizier (4/2/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I reckon you should just leave it in primary for acouple of weeks and it might clean up after itself..



That suits my schedule fine... good idea!


----------



## syd_03 (5/2/09)

Grantw said:


> Hi Syd,
> 
> It would help if you edited your profile to include your general location, someone could be just around the corner.
> 
> ...



Oh sorry didn't realise I hadn't done that. Duly noted and updated accordingly haha.



RetsamHsam said:


> I wouldn't worry about the feedback, it will only help you to improve your beers.. If I were you I would jump in..
> 
> 
> 
> Is saturday the 28th of march too soon??



Yeah, I know that, just some of the technicality that went into some of the reviews seemed a little off-putting, perhaps very harsh in the constructive criticism aspect lol. 

I guess I am just worried that Ill find that while I think I am getting better the harsh reality will be my beer isnt to the standards or tastebuds of all the AG brewers.




Gulpa said:


> I agree. Join the swap. You will get to try 13 beers you wouldnt normally get to try. You learn heaps and if you can attend the swap day you will get to meet and talk to other brewers (and try even more different beers) :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew.



I though was 28 beers haha.



Bizier said:


> Go for it Syd.
> I am in Marrickville nr Petersham if that helps at all.
> 
> On another note, I have tasted the gravity sample on the US IPA.. it is about 1.008 and tastes like she could be a fusal laden brew even though my fridgemate was set on 17 degrees. It might have been because the sample was warm though.
> ...



Sure it helps, not as close as I was hoping though, maybe now I have my location someone closer will emerge. The distance prevents the drop round after work one night aspect though, not to say that a weekend BBQ couldnt be orgainsed. Of course I would have to meet at a pub or such before invitations to my house are forthcoming, no offence intended.


I am really thinking of jumping in. I asked SWMBO what she though of it, you wouldnt believe what she said lol. "What if someone makes something lethal like that one that was on the news a year or so ago" from bad corn I think it was LMAO.
Her next comment when I mentioned it again today was "What if someone tries to poison you all, you dont know these people" lol.

I am guessing she is worried someone is even worse than me at brewing haha.

Well what sort of style should I do if I did jump in? I currently have a Coopers styled pale ale made with cultured yeast and LDME and small flavour and aroma boil (well 30g, so not too small) that I bottled 3 weeks back. Not all in longnecks though, would some people getting two stubbies be ok?

Or if the weather get cooler next week or so I could do an IPA kit I have with 2 KG of LDME and 60g of fuggles I have in the freezer.


----------



## Gulpa (5/2/09)

syd_03 said:


> I guess I am just worried that Ill find that while I think I am getting better the harsh reality will be my beer isnt to the standards or tastebuds of all the AG brewers.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Syd,

Dont worry about it. The fact that you are here on this site mean that you are aiming to improve your beer.

Dont worry about poisoning. However, I would be very concerned about glass schrapnel wounds  .

You know you want to do it.

Cheers
Andrew.

PS. You have many more brews under you belt than I did before my first swap.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/2/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> .. It doesn't matter what you brew, its the fact that you have brewed the best you can that's important. You don't wait till the last moment and submit an ordinary effort (as some blokes do and in the long run, they are hurting their own reputations) - you should plan a brew, brew it early and submit it only if you are happy that its a good un. In the past, we have had K & K submitted that were very good by any measure. Clearly the submitters did the best they could do and received favourable feedback. That's all that's asked.
> 
> So if you are keen, put your name down. Do your best, perhaps experiment a bit outside your comfort zone and learn from the efforts. And remember 99% of AG brewers started with kits and worked through extracts to AG. Don't believe otherwise.



Syd and anyone else thinking of coming in, I re-visited what I said earlier and thought it good to re hash it. 




> .I am really thinking of jumping in. I asked SWMBO what she though of it, you wouldnt believe what she said lol. "What if someone makes something lethal like that one that was on the news a year or so ago" from bad corn I think it was LMAO.



That's why I let someone else taste and review a beer before I drink it :lol: 




> Her next comment when I mentioned it again today was "What if someone tries to poison you all, you dont know these people"



if you submit a crappy brew, always watch the next case swap :angry: 


Don't worry about the reviews. Someone like Muggus has the ability to review and record a brew most artfully and I enjoy reading his reviews. I haven't a clue, so I'll review it as good, bloody good or brilliant. If your beer is poorly made, showing little care or effort, you deserve a poor review. Make the best beer you can and above all .. taste it before you submit it .. if you like it, others will do.

Personally, I think you'd be a mug not to be in it. Put your name down and enjoy the experience :beer:


----------



## Bizier (5/2/09)

The benefit of getting criticism from another brewer is that they might be able to suggest easy steps that will get you to avoid off flavours and aromas in future batches, as they might be able to pin-point where in your process they might stem from. The worst that can happen is a ding in the ego and you end up making better beer.

I NEED TO ADMIT I WAS CHICKENSHIT and didn't submit a case at Xmas, to my utter embarrassment on the day. Then I got to see everyone swap cases, try beers and review them over the next few weeks... I felt silly for missing out because I was hesitant to offer my humble product for review.

And for the record, I'd rather a flat beer than no beer and a pile of wet glass on the carpet. Careful priming people!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/2/09)

Bizier said:


> I NEED TO ADMIT I WAS CHICKENSHIT and didn't submit a case at Xmas, to my utter embarrassment on the day.



See, case swaps have the benefits of making men out of wimps  :beerbang: 


Look forward to many fine beers from you Bizier.


----------



## PostModern (5/2/09)

syd_03 said:


> Yeah, I know that, just some of the technicality that went into some of the reviews seemed a little off-putting, perhaps very harsh in the constructive criticism aspect lol.



Don't worry, dude. I'm not in this swap


----------



## Josh (5/2/09)

Bizier said:


> And for the record, I'd rather a flat beer than no beer and a pile of wet glass on the carpet. Careful priming people!


Bingo!

Especially when they smell as good as the APA I missed out on.


----------



## tdack (5/2/09)

Are PET acceptable for the swap? I'd be interested in submitting a batch but unfortunately I started with PET and then moved on to kegs so I don't have the bottles or capping equip for glass.

I've plenty of PET and don't mind not getting them back, I'd even be happy to recycle the glass to someone who uses it.


----------



## syd_03 (6/2/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> See, case swaps have the benefits of making men out of wimps  :beerbang:


Count me in then I want to be a man.



syd_03 said:


> Well what sort of style should I do if I did jump in? I currently have a Coopers styled pale ale made with cultured yeast and LDME and small flavour and aroma boil (well 30g, so not too small) that I bottled 3 weeks back. Not all in longnecks though, would some people getting two stubbies be ok?
> 
> Or if the weather get cooler next week or so I could do an IPA kit I have with 2 KG of LDME and 60g of fuggles I have in the freezer.


Well from The BOM forcast looks like next week will be around 25-27 degrees so I will be brewing. Once again though I don't have enough spare longnecks to do all long necks. Is two stubbies for some alright or not?
In any case would people prefer the Coopers Pale ale or the Indian Pale ale? Are we required to provide any information on the beer we brewed ( recipe, brewing notes etc.) or just the beer only.


----------



## RetsamHsam (6/2/09)

syd_03 said:


> Count me in then I want to be a man.
> 
> 
> Well from The BOM forcast looks like next week will be around 25-27 degrees so I will be brewing. Once again though I don't have enough spare longnecks to do all long necks. Is two stubbies for some alright or not?
> In any case would people prefer the Coopers Pale ale or the Indian Pale ale? Are we required to provide any information on the beer we brewed ( recipe, brewing notes etc.) or just the beer only.



Personally I would prefer the IPA, but it's up to you. As is the level of detail you want to provide about your brew. If you provide more detail people will probably be able to give you more feedback.

As for the bottles, it has always been a rule that the beer you bring is in glass longnecks and the beer you take home is in glass longnecks. If you are abit short you can always purchase some from a local HBS or buy afew longnecks from the bottleshop and consume the contents.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/2/09)

syd_03 said:


> Count me in then I want to be a man.
> 
> 
> Well from The BOM forcast looks like next week will be around 25-27 degrees so I will be brewing. Once again though I don't have enough spare longnecks to do all long necks. Is two stubbies for some alright or not?
> In any case would people prefer the Coopers Pale ale or the Indian Pale ale? Are we required to provide any information on the beer we brewed ( recipe, brewing notes etc.) or just the beer only.



Doubt if anyone would make a preference choice. Do the one you feel best with. 

As this swap looks smaller than the Xmas one, I guess two stubbies would be fine for a virgin ! I'll happily take them from you. Do your best to scrounge a few more long necks where you can. 

Troy Dack - we always say glass longnecks simply cos they are easier to stand up in a fridge ! Someone always sneaks the PETs in anyway. I think its a Brisbane swap where you must use PET bottles. I really don't care as long as the bottles are identifiable. 

DATE FOR SWAP

Schooey can't make 28th March and I have a good reason to stay here in the deep south too ! That leaves April 4th or April 17th (assuming Easter weekend too difficult for most).


----------



## RetsamHsam (6/2/09)

I'll vote for the 4th as i have a wedding on the 18th..


----------



## Josh (9/2/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Schooey can't make 28th March and I have a good reason to stay here in the deep south too ! That leaves April 4th or April 17th (assuming Easter weekend too difficult for most).


Sharks game is the 29th FGZ. Regardless, I have no real preference. Available any Saturday.


----------



## syd_03 (9/2/09)

Well the change has come over Sydney as predicted, so I have brewed what is potentially my contribution to the swap. Thomas Cooper brewmaster IPA, 2kg LDME and 60g fuggles hops. ABV estimated at 6.3%

30g of hops boiled with 200g malt in 2 litres water for 15 minutes. All added to fermenter topped to 23 L and dry hopped remaining 30g. I dont have beersmith or the like so I am not sure how the IBU or BU/GU is compared to what is it supposed to be. 
I have made this once before but forgot to add the extra bag of malt in the cupboard so only 1kg addition, first month test wasn't too pleasant, 3 months was different story, especially if it warmed up a little. Hopefully this time will be more balanced.

Will attempt to keep temperature at 18-20 degrees for fermentation.


----------



## caleb (9/2/09)

I've been watching this with interest and the temptation has proven too much...

*count me in!*

(assuming I can get enough brewed)

Some time in April sounds good. If it comes down to it, would it matter if I bought half/half i.e. 7 of one type, 7 of another? I assume this would be OK as everyone still gets 1 bottle, plus you could have a choice on the day which you'd prefer!


----------



## Bizier (10/2/09)

I think people would prefer 1 kind for uniformity of tasting experience.
I know that this breaks the 750 convention, but you could do 2 x 330ml each. I tossed up doing this as an experiment, splitting the batch and giving different post-ferment treatments. But I know that 330mls are a serious PITA to deal with in crates.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/2/09)

Okay, let's get down to the final lists. 

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Not So Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388.
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey
10. Loftboy
11. grantw
12. Hewy

13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03


Either confirm or delete yourself (or if anyone else wants to add their name, please do so)

The case swap will be on Saturday 4th April 2009

Venue : Western Sydney Regional Park (Prospect Lake) unless someone has a better location. This is easy to reach by anyone.

Get brewing boys.


----------



## tdack (10/2/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Okay, let's get down to the final lists.
> 
> 1. Retsamhsam
> 2. Bizier
> ...



OK. I'm in. I'll have to drink a couple of cases of Coopers tallies, but I think I'm up to the challenge. All the LHBS' only seem to sell 640ml glass tallies. I don't want to rip anyone off!

So it's a max of 28 bottles needed for the swap? (Yes I am a swap newbie, please be gentle on me)

I'm on the North Shore/Northern Beaches and I'm happy to ferry others for people who might not be able to make it on the day.


----------



## caleb (10/2/09)

Troy Dack said:


> OK. I'm in. I'll have to drink a couple of cases of Coopers tallies, but I think I'm up to the challenge. All the LHBS' only seem to sell 640ml glass tallies. I don't want to rip anyone off!
> 
> So it's a max of 28 bottles needed for the swap? (Yes I am a swap newbie, please be gentle on me)


I think this is just one bottle for each person, so only 14 bottles needed.
(15 people on the list - yourself = 14 people).
This is good as you can keep half the batch for yourself, right. Plus, having just read through the Christmas swap tasting notes, keeping half the batch for yourself would provide incentive NOT to make bottle bombs and gushers in an attempt to wipe out other home-brewers. h34r: 

Seriously, can I just make a point that we should be careful in our carbonation and capping of these bottles. I'd prefer to avoid:
1) Exploding bottle bombs primed by sugar happy 8 year olds
2) Gushers that decorate the ceiling (bottled at 1.025 after 3 days???)
3) Pieces of paper with secret texta messages under the lid
4) Caps not actually capped down properly, resulting in flat beer...
 

Remember, 2-3 days of unchanging SG, one LEVEL teaspoon (5g) sugar per 750ml bottle.  
Just like the notes on that first kit + kilo homebrew kit said...


----------



## syd_03 (11/2/09)

Ok I am in, confirmed. Diary date entered for the 4th.



Troy Dack said:


> OK. I'm in. I'll have to drink a couple of cases of Coopers tallies, but I think I'm up to the challenge. All the LHBS' only seem to sell 640ml glass tallies. I don't want to rip anyone off!
> 
> So it's a max of 28 bottles needed for the swap? (Yes I am a swap newbie, please be gentle on me)
> 
> I'm on the North Shore/Northern Beaches and I'm happy to ferry others for people who might not be able to make it on the day.



I have come into around 60 or so Coopers and 20 or so mixed longnecks recently courtesy of Hanzie. I could probably spare a few if you don't drink your target. I work at Mona Vale so you could pick them up.


----------



## Bizier (11/2/09)

Caleb said:


> Remember, 2-3 days of unchanging SG, one LEVEL teaspoon (5g) sugar per 750ml bottle.



Or calculate the amount for the style of beer and accurately bulk prime with temps considered.

An English bitter is not going to be carbonated like a lambic etc.

AND err on the underside if uncertain.


----------



## Gulpa (11/2/09)

Caleb said:


> I think this is just one bottle for each person, so only 14 bottles needed.
> (15 people on the list - yourself = 14 people).
> This is good as you can keep half the batch for yourself, right. Plus, having just read through the Christmas swap tasting notes, keeping half the batch for yourself would provide incentive NOT to make bottle bombs and gushers in an attempt to wipe out other home-brewers. h34r:
> 
> ...




You are a brave man tempting Murphy like that.  

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## caleb (11/2/09)

Bizier said:


> Or calculate the amount for the style of beer and accurately bulk prime with temps considered.


Well, yes, this would be preferable for those who have gone up an experience level or two...

My adviced was for the CHRISTMAS BOTTLE BOMBERS!  (you know who you are...)

ACCURATELY being the key word here... not leaving the undisolved priming sugar in the bottom to all be siphoned off later, so you cunningly create 50% bottle bombs and 50% flat beer. :blink:


----------



## white.grant (11/2/09)

Caleb said:


> 3) Pieces of paper with secret texta messages under the lid



Still keeps me awake at night, what does it mean???


----------



## caleb (11/2/09)

Gulpa said:


> You are a brave man tempting Murphy like that.


Yes, I know. My hand hovered above the "Add Reply" button, while I thought "Does clicking this button doom me to creating my first batch of undrinkable, infected bottle bombs, complete with insects that flew into the bottle while my back was turned..."

I'd better add a disclaimer to my last few posts: "Do as I say, NOT as I do."


----------



## syd_03 (12/2/09)

On a different note, I just finished reading through the entire AHB Polo thread and couldn't see a bulk buy or pick up for Sydney other than HBG members. Have any of you considered getting a bulk box and we could get them on the swap day? Or is there only a few of you wanting shirts?


----------



## Bizier (15/2/09)

I ordered a shirt, happy to get on day.

I wanted to ask if there is anyone around that I could get a lift with to the swap, I am in Marrickville, but can get to reasonably close locations.

I just bottled (waiting to purge the O2 before sealing the caps) and my double IPA is actually fantastic (according to me)!

I used about 150g of 4 varieties of hops in a saucepan, added boilling water 'til full, then placed in a water bath to cool. I went to dinner and came back to a solid lump of hops, so I put it in a very sanitary grain bag and racked "into" this for bulk priming. I also kept the bag against the outlet when bottling to get the goodies out of it.

Anyway, it is amazing, the extended ferment really cleaned it up and the extra hops makes it taste like honeydew melon on crack or something.

Here is the bulk prime vessel with hop bag:


----------



## syd_03 (17/2/09)

syd_03 said:


> Well the change has come over Sydney as predicted, so I have brewed what is potentially my contribution to the swap. Thomas Cooper brewmaster IPA, 2kg LDME and 60g fuggles hops. ABV estimated at 6.3%


Checked the progress of my brew tonight, has been eight days at 18-20 degrees and dropped from 1059 to 1016. Will let warm to room temp (20-22 degrees) for three to four days then crash as low as I can manage with fruit juice bottles for a few days and then let warm to bottling temperature and bottle at 14 days. 



syd_03 said:


> On a different note, I just finished reading through the entire AHB Polo thread and couldn't see a bulk buy or pick up for Sydney other than HBG members. Have any of you considered getting a bulk box and we could get them on the swap day? Or is there only a few of you wanting shirts?


I guess only Bizier was interested??



Bizier said:


> I ordered a shirt, happy to get on day.
> 
> I wanted to ask if there is anyone around that I could get a lift with to the swap, I am in Marrickville, but can get to reasonably close locations.
> 
> I just bottled (waiting to purge the O2 before sealing the caps) and my double IPA is actually fantastic (according to me)!


Not sure if I am driving or how I will get there yet either. Might have to convince SWMBO to come for a picnic.

When you say you purge the O2 do you just leave the caps sitting on top for a day or so until the CO2 has built up? Sorry newb questions.


----------



## schooey (17/2/09)

I been thinking about this for weeks and weeks wondering what the hell to brew... Seeing the Mash Paddle for this year came out the other day, I decided you're all going to be my Guinea Pigs for a Belgian Pale Ale...


----------



## syd_03 (18/2/09)

I'd be happy with that for sure mate. It sounds great.

Just hope mine turns out acceptable to your trained palates.


----------



## loftboy (18/2/09)

Updating my entry.

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Not So Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388.
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw
12. Hewy

13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/2/09)

The Sydney Easter Case Swap will be on Saturday 4th April 2009. From 10.00am onwards. 

Venue : Western Sydney Regional Park (Prospect Lake) unless someone has a better location. This is easy to reach by anyone.


1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Not So Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388.
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03


One bottle per swapper. Glass long necks preferered but PET bottles allowed if thats all you got. Anyone who has additional brews and would like to swap them, bring 'em along. These swaps will be done privately and seperate from the main swap. No pressure to be in this - optional only.

Josh will bring the football. Dragons supporters get the first kick  I'll be staying for a BBQ before hitting the highway - sausages in bread my go ! I'll shout a couple of kgs of meat and a few loaves of bread. Anyone want anything else, byo.

If you can't be there, the onus is on you to get your beers to someone who can bring them. If you can't be there till late, get your beers to someone as possible some will need to leave earlier than others. If you drop out at the last minute, GOD HAVE MERCY ON YOUR SOUL ! h34r: 

Good brewing boys !

signed ; Fatgodzilla - self appointed Easter Case Swap Nazi.


----------



## Bizier (18/2/09)

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier - Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Not So Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388.
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03

Do we just place our list position No. on the bottle cap? I.e. I put a '2' there.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/2/09)

The Sydney Easter Case Swap will be on Saturday 4th April 2009. From 10.00am onwards. 

Venue : Western Sydney Regional Park (Prospect Lake) unless someone has a better location. This is easy to reach by anyone.


1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Not So Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388.
6. Thommo
7. Muggus (also tentative)
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03


One bottle per swapper. Glass long necks preferered but PET bottles allowed if thats all you got. Anyone who has additional brews and would like to swap them, bring 'em along. These swaps will be done privately and seperate from the main swap. No pressure to be in this - optional only.

Josh will bring the football. Dragons supporters get the first kick I'll be staying for a BBQ before hitting the highway - sausages in bread my go ! I'll shout a couple of kgs of meat and a few loaves of bread. Anyone want anything else, byo.

If you can't be there, the onus is on you to get your beers to someone who can bring them. If you can't be there till late, get your beers to someone as possible some will need to leave earlier than others. If you drop out at the last minute, GOD HAVE MERCY ON YOUR SOUL ! 

Place your list number on the lid of the bottle. This makes its easy to identify both on swap day and later when you want to review the bottle.

Giving feedback on the brews is not compulsory, just good manners. It is a good way for everyone to see how they went. All feedback should be positive - comments like "I think your beer was good but I think you're a wanker" shouldn't be entered.


Good brewing boys !

signed ; Fatgodzilla - self appointed Easter Case Swap Nazi.


----------



## Bizier (18/2/09)

I have access to some good smoked meats and such here, I will endeavour to bring some.


----------



## Muggus (18/2/09)

schooey said:


> I been thinking about this for weeks and weeks wondering what the hell to brew... Seeing the Mash Paddle for this year came out the other day, I decided you're all going to be my Guinea Pigs for a Belgian Pale Ale...


I was actually considering making something along those lines for the swap. 
With a few left over starters of WLP500 i'm still in the mood to make more Belgians...perhaps something a bit 'out of style' like a Belgian Brown or IPA would be on the cards.


----------



## tdack (18/2/09)

OK, the Golber Ale (was meant to be a golden, but is probably more amber) is in secondary with some extra hops thrown in.

I'm making good progress on emptying the long necks, luckily I have about a week before I really need them. SWMBO just gave me "the look" when I said I *needed* to drink a couple of cases of Coopers long necks. She hasn't offered to help, so far.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/2/09)

Muggus said:


> I was actually considering making something along those lines for the swap.
> With a few left over starters of WLP500 i'm still in the mood to make more Belgians...perhaps something a bit 'out of style' like a Belgian Brown or IPA would be on the cards.



+1 ... I'll make a Mash Paddle entry, but don't have the yeast yet. To be sure, I like the Roy & HG method .. when too much Belgium Pale is never enough ...

Go outside the square Muggus .. Belgium Brown ... I like that concept !!!!



> SWMBO just gave me "the look" when I said I needed to drink a couple of cases of Coopers long necks.



Man's lament .. women don't understand that a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do !


----------



## Gulpa (18/2/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 1. Retsamhsam
> 2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
> 3. Josh
> 4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
> ...



My entry is now properly strong. Next time I will use scales to measure the first dextrose addition.

I like the idea of a few mashpaddle experiments in the swap. It will give me ideas for when I do mine  

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Muggus (18/2/09)

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo
7. Muggus - Belgian Brown/Red Ale, WLP500
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03

Thought it's time I H'dTFU and decided what to make. 
So we essentially only need to bottle 15 longies of this right? Which means I could get away with making a 15L batch?


----------



## schooey (18/2/09)

I had the same feeling today, Muggus, so i built my recipe and went and grabbed the stuff to brew on friday arvo.. You're all going to be Guinea Pigs for The Singing Nun...

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo
7. Muggus - Belgian Brown/Red Ale, WLP500
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03


----------



## Josh (19/2/09)

I'll either have a crack at the Belgian Pale Ale too, Wyeast 1388 or an Oktoberfest with Wyeast 2308 which is in a starter as of tonight.

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo
7. Muggus - Belgian Brown/Red Ale, WLP500
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03


----------



## white.grant (19/2/09)

I brewed the porter last week but haven't got around to fermenting it yet. I had a great brew day, my best efficiency ever (89%), so if my luck holds it should be alright.

cheers

grant

1. Retsamhsam
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo
7. Muggus - Belgian Brown/Red Ale, WLP500
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw - Heart Attack Porter (Wyeast 1028)
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03


----------



## RetsamHsam (24/2/09)

Looks like mine will be either an AIPA or A Rye Pale Ale single hopped with Nelson Sauvin and fermented with the aussie ale yeast. Decisions decisions B) 

1. Retsamhsam - American IPA or Rye Ale Bittered and Flavoured with Nelson Sauvin
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo
7. Muggus - Belgian Brown/Red Ale, WLP500
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw - Heart Attack Porter (Wyeast 1028)
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03


----------



## Bizier (26/2/09)

Be scared swappers...

I tried my hop trub bottle sample (the last bottle selaed with about 10mm of fine hop dust in the bottom)...

It was uttlery dead flat.

I had fined with gelatine and CC'ed but had no yeast on hand to refresh these, and just hoped that there was enough in suspension still. Anyway at least in this insanely hoppy bottle, the alc and hops seemed to have got the better of the yeast. There was a tiny gas release, so maybe the others will carb by the time we swap.


----------



## white.grant (26/2/09)

Bizier said:


> Be scared swappers...
> 
> I tried my hop trub bottle sample (the last bottle selaed with about 10mm of fine hop dust in the bottom)...
> 
> ...



I often find that the dreg bottle has lousy carbonation, well its the last bottled and almost always the first opened so it doesn't have much of a chance really. RDWAHAHB :icon_cheers: , its got a month or so to go.....


cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus (26/2/09)

1. Retsamhsam - American IPA or Rye Ale Bittered and Flavoured with Nelson Sauvin
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo
7. Muggus - Belgian Brown/Red Ale, WLP500 or Half Nelson Pale Ale, 5.2%, WLP005, bottled 24/2/09 
8. DiscoStu
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw - Heart Attack Porter (Wyeast 1028)
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03


I've got a backup beer ready for the swap. 
Mainly due to the fact i'm YET TO BREW my aforementioned Belgian brown, and just in case it doesn't turn out too good (or at all!).

So just in case, I have what I like to call the Half Nelson...amberish bitter-style ale , hopped with half Nelson Sauvin, and a few other NZ varieties I had lying around. 

And if that's not drinkable, then, well, too bad!


----------



## Josh (27/2/09)

Brewing my Oktoberfest tonight. Will be something like 50% Galaxy, 35%Munich, 15% Vienna, Spalt for bittering and a very slight flavour addition.


----------



## Muggus (3/3/09)

Just a bit over a month to go, just enough time to brew something have something ready by the swap! How is everyone going?

Brewed Brutus: the Belgian Brown, on Sunday. Could be "browner" but outlook is good, especially with some WLP500 adding a touch of fruit and spice. 
Either way, i'm excited by the prospect of the swap being quite soon!


----------



## RetsamHsam (3/3/09)

My AIPA is in secondary, and my RYE/NS/Aussie Pale is in primary.. Still haven't decided which one I am going to submit yet.


----------



## schooey (3/3/09)

My vote, if I get one. is for the AIPA. Rye is... :icon_vomit:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/3/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> My AIPA is in secondary, and my RYE/NS/Aussie Pale is in primary.. Still haven't decided which one I am going to submit yet.



Which ever is the case swap, bring along a bottle or three of the other and I'll swap you for one of mine too good to waste on you scumbags fine gentlemen in a case swap  I'm sure there will be some people bring extras for a side bar swap !

My light dry stout is tasting fine .. I think this is a winner !

What us it - 31 sleeps to the 4th April ?


----------



## RetsamHsam (3/3/09)

schooey said:


> My vote, if I get one. is for the AIPA. Rye is... :icon_vomit:



K I'll bring two bottles of the Rye Ale just for you  Haha or am i reading that wrong...




Fatgodzilla said:


> Which ever is the case swap, bring along a bottle or three of the other and I'll swap you for one of mine too good to waste on you scumbags fine gentlemen in a case swap  I'm sure there will be some people bring extras for a side bar swap !
> 
> My light dry stout is tasting fine .. I think this is a winner !
> 
> What us it - 31 sleeps to the 4th April ?



Side bar swap sounds good to me.. I'll bring afew seperate tallies along with me. Will also be bringing afew other bottles along for tasting on the day.

I think it was mentioned earlier in the thread, but should we go over the arrangements for the food again just to make sure everything is covered?

Are we just going to go with snags on bread? Or has someone got other ideas?


----------



## Muggus (3/3/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Which ever is the case swap, bring along a bottle or three of the other and I'll swap you for one of mine too good to waste on you scumbags fine gentlemen in a case swap  I'm sure there will be some people bring extras for a side bar swap !


Never thought about that idea Fatz. I might have to steal it from you!

Grant and I did a sneaky bottle-for-bottle swap at the Xmas swap. Might bring along a few extra bottles of other beers just incase the opportunity arises.


----------



## schooey (3/3/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> K I'll bring two bottles of the Rye Ale just for you  Haha or am i reading that wrong...



No worries. Gotta have something in the fridge for the mother in law when she visits...


----------



## RetsamHsam (3/3/09)

For the side bar swap, will you guys be bringing long necks or stubbies??


----------



## Muggus (3/3/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> For the side bar swap, will you guys be bringing long necks or stubbies??


Alot of my most premium stuff...Barley wines, Belgian strongs...I have in stubbies.
Otherwise I have a few longies floating around.

Probably totally different for most people...i bottle all my beer afterall! :huh:


----------



## Tony (3/3/09)

Muggus said:


> ...i bottle all my beer afterall! :huh:


----------



## RetsamHsam (3/3/09)

Muggus said:


> Alot of my most premium stuff...Barley wines, Belgian strongs...I have in stubbies.
> Otherwise I have a few longies floating around.
> 
> Probably totally different for most people...i bottle all my beer afterall! :huh:



Hmmm... a barley wine or two sounds good, I might bring a mixed bag in that case, afew stubbies and afew long necks..


----------



## white.grant (3/3/09)

I've had the very great pleasure of Muggus' barley wine, it is a treat to be sure.

I just tucked in the porter for the evening, krausen just beginning to wilt after pitching a 1.5L starter of 1028 on Sunday. Will be bottling this time next week probably.

cheers

grant


----------



## Gulpa (3/3/09)

Im thinking of creating a new style for my beer. Bananna Strong Ale. Must have been that 2kg of bananna that I added for FGZ. :lol: Hopefully it will tidy itself up a bit before swap day.

Im bringing some picnic stuff as the family has decided it will be a nice day to go to park for a day out. And I get a driver.

Ill see what I have in the cellar for swap extras. 

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (3/3/09)

Still plenty of Watermelon Wheat for Fatz to sample on the day, or take home in the sidebar swap.


----------



## Bizier (4/3/09)

I have some Strawberry Blonde that I made for the GF.. maybe we could make up a special gift pack for him.

Hang on, his anti-fruit stance is actually a trick.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/3/09)

> I think it was mentioned earlier in the thread, but should we go over the arrangements for the food again just to make sure everything is covered? Are we just going to go with snags on bread? Or has someone got other ideas?



What, with all this talk of bananas, watermelon and strawberry brews, I reckon we have the food side covered  

Sausages on bread sounds simple. Probably easy if I bring the basics along, saves everyone worrying. Anyone want anything else more complicated, bring that yourself.


----------



## Josh (4/3/09)

Josh said:


> Brewing my Oktoberfest tonight. Will be something like 50% Galaxy, 35%Munich, 15% Vienna, Spalt for bittering and a very slight flavour addition.


Didn't get a chance to brew last Friday. Am mashing right now.

45% Galaxy
35% Munich
20% Vienna

Spalt 3/4 g/L 20mins
Spalt bittering to 27BU

Target OG 1.055
Target FG 1.015

Target abv 5.4%

Wyeast 2308 Munich Lager


----------



## tdack (4/3/09)

Alright!

Golden Ale bottled after about 10 days in secondary with 15g of Amarillo. It does actually look rather golden, tasted OK too. Hopefully it will carb up OK - bulk primed @ 6g/L, mixed in well during transfer from secondary to bottling fermenter (no splashing though).


```
Pre-Boil Gravity:  1.046 SG

Actual OG:		  1.047 SG

Actual FG:		  1.010 SG

Attenuation:	  78.0 %

ABV:			  4.9 %

IBU:			  30.2 IBU

Color:		  27.8 EBC
```
I'm happy to bring a kilo or two of snags, there's a good butcher over at Brookvale that makes some really good snags.


----------



## RetsamHsam (4/3/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> What us it - 31 sleeps to the 4th April ?



Dudn't realise you were a Kiwi Fatz..


Kegged/bottled my AIPA tonight, probably should of done it the other way around because I came up 2 bottles short <_< 

Just remembered that it is an extract brew though (I occassionally brew extract when I am stretched for time).. Tasted ok at bottling time, would you guys prefer a grain beer instead? or should i just fill acouple of bottles out of the keg??


----------



## RetsamHsam (4/3/09)

Josh said:


> Didn't get a chance to brew last Friday. Am mashing right now.
> 
> 45% Galaxy
> 35% Munich
> ...



Sounds like you will be cutting it abit fine. Not that I can talk after bottling two nights before the christmas case swap :icon_cheers: 

How long do you usually lager for? Or will we be lagering in the bottle :icon_cheers:

Edit: Just re-read this, I might of came accross as abit of an a-hole.. That's not how it was intended though..


----------



## Muggus (4/3/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Just remembered that it is an extract brew though (I occassionally brew extract when I am stretched for time).. Tasted ok at bottling time, would you guys prefer a grain beer instead? or should i just fill acouple of bottles out of the keg??


Shouldn't be any problems there mate.
Noones picky about how the beer was made...just long as it tastes good. 

But seriously, no wuckas at all. My entries thus far in these case swaps have either Extracts or Partials (need a bigger pot!), and the feedback has been very good.

Edit: Wrote "Thus far" in a sentence twice! Reminds me of my essay writing days! :blink:


----------



## DiscoStu (5/3/09)

Updating my entry

1. Retsamhsam - American IPA or Rye Ale Bittered and Flavoured with Nelson Sauvin
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo
7. Muggus - Belgian Brown/Red Ale, WLP500 or Half Nelson Pale Ale, 5.2%, WLP005, bottled 24/2/09 
8. DiscoStu - Scottish 80/-, Wy1728 Scottish Ale
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw - Heart Attack Porter (Wyeast 1028)
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03

Cutting it a bit fine, it's in the mash tun this morning as I've been away for a couple of weeks


----------



## syd_03 (6/3/09)

My entry

1. Retsamhsam - American IPA or Rye Ale Bittered and Flavoured with Nelson Sauvin
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo
7. Muggus - Belgian Brown/Red Ale, WLP500 or Half Nelson Pale Ale, 5.2%, WLP005, bottled 24/2/09 
8. DiscoStu - Scottish 80/-, Wy1728 Scottish Ale
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw - Heart Attack Porter (Wyeast 1028)
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03 - Coopers Australian Pale Ale or IPA

Bottled tonight, a little later than planed. Was in the fermenter for an extra week and a half, dropped three more gravity points. Have been sick and working very long days at work, just been too tired and lazy.

All sorts of dramas tonight haha. Scales ran out of batteries right when I was weighing my priming sugar and was too late to get to the shops. Spent half hour looking for some spare link wire to jumper a couple of AA in to the terminal for the button batteries then remembered my car remote used those type. So I spent another 15 minutes to find my spare key so I had two fresh batteries, scales then worked lol. 

Then I did what I have read so many people doing before, while racking the beer into the bulk primer, I had left the tap open. I have done this before but only while pouring sanitiser in never with beer. Lucky I noticed quick and only lost a longnecks worth. Worked out about 6.4 %. Smelt good but could smell alcohol and tasted ok too, but slightly strongish alcohol taste. I think this will ease with age though it did with my 8.2 % two-can lager. 

Oh and I also knocked the switch on the stove when I was fiddling with the scales and melted a bit of bread bag on it. Serves me right for using the ceramic cook top for a bit of extra bench space. Came off with a razor blade though.

If it doesnt turn our ok my APA is tasting good after 6 or so weeks in the bottle.


----------



## Josh (7/3/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Sounds like you will be cutting it abit fine. Not that I can talk after bottling two nights before the christmas case swap :icon_cheers:
> 
> How long do you usually lager for? Or will we be lagering in the bottle :icon_cheers:
> 
> Edit: Just re-read this, I might of came accross as abit of an a-hole.. That's not how it was intended though..


I'll be recommending a fair period of bottle lagering.

Just checked the fermenter and am a little concerned. Seems to be something floating on the top of the beer. Didn't get a good chance to check it out tonight. Will look again tomorrow. Probably gonna have to brew up an Anzac Ale instead.


----------



## Bizier (7/3/09)

Sounds good guys.

I am going through the BN archives and listening to all of the Sunday Sessions, and I listened to the 2nd Vinnie Cilurzo appearance episode on hops, which made me really happy about my improvised hop treatment. He said that you get melon and some other flavours as opposed to citrus when you use fresh (wet) hops. That is what I have hopefully trapped in these bottles, though it was from "awakening" the pelletised and processed whole hops.

I got melon, and I mean BIG melon. I hope that it sticks around in the bottle, and that it carbonates for that matter.


----------



## white.grant (13/3/09)

The Porter is now bottled came in at 1012 for 5.2% ABV. Should be nice about the end of April


1. Retsamhsam - American IPA or Rye Ale Bittered and Flavoured with Nelson Sauvin
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo
7. Muggus - Belgian Brown/Red Ale, WLP500 or Half Nelson Pale Ale, 5.2%, WLP005, bottled 24/2/09 
8. DiscoStu - Scottish 80/-, Wy1728 Scottish Ale
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw - Heart Attack Porter (Wyeast 1028) 5.2%
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03 - Coopers Australian Pale Ale or IPA


Cheers

grant


----------



## Josh (13/3/09)

Crisis over, I think what I saw were the first bubbles from fermentation. 

Now there's a thick krausen on top of the beer and the gravity is dropping. Tastes really good now, but still has a long way to go.

Oktoberfest it is!


----------



## Muggus (16/3/09)

1. Retsamhsam - American IPA or Rye Ale Bittered and Flavoured with Nelson Sauvin
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo
7. Muggus - Brutus Belgian Ale, 6.0%, WLP500, bottled 16/3/09, best after Easter...or longer.
8. DiscoStu - Scottish 80/-, Wy1728 Scottish Ale
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw - Heart Attack Porter (Wyeast 1028) 5.2%
12. Hewy
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03 - Coopers Australian Pale Ale or IPA

Ok, so my Belgian brown has turned out to be more of a standard sort of Belgian ale. Sort of bridging the gap between British Bitter and Belgian Ale though, quite a pronounced bitterness and hop character with an underlying spicy Belgian yeast character. 
I'd say it needs at least a month to settle and get fully carbed. Time can do wonders to some Belgian ales.


----------



## RetsamHsam (16/3/09)

Muggus said:


> 1. Retsamhsam - American IPA x12 Rye Pale Ale x2
> 2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
> 3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
> 4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
> ...



Updated my entry.. I only managed to squeeze out 12 long necks of the AIPA and I have been doing some reading on bottling from the keg, and oxidation seems to be a big issue. So I will probably can this idea and just enter acouple of bottles of the Rye Pale Ale instead, (you mioght get lucky after all Schooey).

:icon_offtopic: Has anyone read the SA midyear case swap thread? I'm glad we don't have any of those shananigans in the NSW swap :icon_cheers:


----------



## hewy (18/3/09)

Sorry guys, but I am going to have to drop out of this swap.

Unfortunately the beer I brewed isnt quite up to scratch and I have way too much going on at the moment to get another one down and bottled by the swap day.

Sorry to be 'that guy' who drops out close to the swap date...


----------



## Thommo (18/3/09)

1. Retsamhsam - 12 x American IPA and 2x Rye Pale Ale
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
4. Fatgodzilla - either a dry stout or Arctic Red
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo - Pale Ale
7. Muggus - Brutus Belgian Ale, 6.0%, WLP500, bottled 16/3/09, best after Easter...or longer.
8. DiscoStu - Scottish 80/-, Wy1728 Scottish Ale
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw - Heart Attack Porter (Wyeast 1028) 5.2%
12. 
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03 - Coopers Australian Pale Ale or IPA

Updated mine. Haven't been on here much lately due to new house and new job. This one is not by best effort, but it's drinkable. Might try and squeeze out a wheatie on the weekend to sub in.


----------



## Muggus (23/3/09)

Hey everyone.

Just occured to me that the day of the swap co-incides with my first soccer match of the season, so I might have to drop my beers off with someone to take along to the swap.
Is there anyone in the Northern Sydney area willing to cart my beers to the swap?...there'll be some extra beer in it for ya!


----------



## syd_03 (23/3/09)

Marsfield here if you can't somebody closer.
I am assuming you'd wanna pick the swap beers up from my place after too?


----------



## Muggus (23/3/09)

syd_03 said:


> Marsfield here if you can't somebody closer.
> I am assuming you'd wanna pick the swap beers up from my place after too?


Marsfield's nice and close. Thanks for the offer!

Yeah, i'd just basically drop my beers off sometime during the next 2 weeks, and pick them up some time after. Whatever time is convienient for you really.


----------



## Bizier (23/3/09)

I am a little scared of mine, they simply did not carb at all. I fined and then hopped the crap out of them, and it obviously overpowered whatever yeast is still there - normally I have a nice thin layer on the bottom. I don't know that it is actually an Imperial IPA as much as a strong one.

What is the vote on what to do with these?
Open all and re-yeast? (Aaaargh)
Pour from up on high and pretend you are using a hand pump?
Submit another beer? I have a mild and a soured/funked old ale.


----------



## syd_03 (23/3/09)

Haha, now worries with bottle bombs then.

Id say re yeast and recap em, but I have no experince in that matter, so what do I know.


----------



## Gulpa (23/3/09)

Bizier said:


> I am a little scared of mine, they simply did not carb at all. I fined and then hopped the crap out of them, and it obviously overpowered whatever yeast is still there - normally I have a nice thin layer on the bottom. I don't know that it is actually an Imperial IPA as much as a strong one.
> 
> What is the vote on what to do with these?
> Open all and re-yeast? (Aaaargh)
> ...



How long has it been? Strong beer can take a while to carb. My Maibock last year didnt really carb up until about 2 months.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## white.grant (23/3/09)

I'm with gulpa, let it sit, don't mess with it. 

cheers

grant


----------



## RetsamHsam (23/3/09)

Muggus said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Just occured to me that the day of the swap co-incides with my first soccer match of the season, so I might have to drop my beers off with someone to take along to the swap.
> Is there anyone in the Northern Sydney area willing to cart my beers to the swap?...there'll be some extra beer in it for ya!



Looks like you've got your priorities all screwed up to me :lol:


----------



## Bizier (23/3/09)

Yeah, but the aroma is fading...
*does little squirmy dance like a kid needing to go potty*

Lesson learned, I will sit tight.
I tried it this weekend and there is definitely some carb, but not much, makes my bitters look like a tripel.


----------



## syd_03 (23/3/09)

Well that is a lil different to simply did not carb at all haha.

Might sound silly but they are not sitting on a cold concrete slab are they or in a garage, it has been getting fairly low at night lately.

I think mine may end up a little undercarbed due to the leakage I had when bulk priming. I had one on friday night after 2 weeks in the bottle and it tasted ok but a little undercarbed. I just rememberd then about the accident I had leaving the tap open, so probably lost a fair amount of my bulk priming solution. I think maybe a 1/4 of it got lost.

Edit:spelling


----------



## Bizier (23/3/09)

No, I intended these to be carbed, and I can still taste the priming sugar. I am thinking that part of the carb is residual dissolved c02. It is struggling to call itself pettilant.


----------



## Muggus (26/3/09)

Looks like all systems go for me and Brutus: the Belgian Ale. 
Just trying out a sample bottle, carbed up nicely already (though I did prime the tasters a bit more than the swap beers), turned out better than I expected. I'll leave the comments to you all, but i'm pretty happy with this mutant concoction!


----------



## Gulpa (27/3/09)

Thought it was time to crack one of mine as well. Beer is sound. Carb is perhaps a bit low for style but I was a scared of priming to 4 gravities so I only went to 3. I think it will be better beer in a couple of weeks. Pretty happy for first attempt at style.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (28/3/09)

Ok. We are on for next weekend!

Venue : Western Sydney Regional Park (Prospect Lake) unless someone has a better location. 

Fatz, last time I was at this venue (quite a long time ago) it was quite a big park. How are we going to find the right spot?

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/3/09)

Gulpa said:


> Ok. We are on for next weekend!
> 
> Venue : Western Sydney Regional Park (Prospect Lake) unless someone has a better location.
> 
> ...



There are only a limited number of bbq areas - we will infest one of them ! My aim is to be there early and grab a good one.

Edit : Anyone actually been there ? Is Pinelea better than Sugarloaf Ridge ? Does anyone care ?

I'll probably put some signs up too if appropriate. 

We'll be right !


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/3/09)

1. Retsamhsam - 12 x American IPA and 2x Rye Pale Ale
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
4. Fatgodzilla - Bright Ale
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo - Pale Ale
7. Muggus - Brutus Belgian Ale, 6.0%, WLP500, bottled 16/3/09, best after Easter...or longer.
8. DiscoStu - Scottish 80/-, Wy1728 Scottish Ale
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw - Heart Attack Porter (Wyeast 1028) 5.2%
12. vacant
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03 - Coopers Australian Pale Ale or IPA

So we are down to 14 swappers. Don't forget to bring along some extra beers for side bar swaps. I feel like going home with 2 full crates ! Not compulsory of course, just do it if you can.

I'll bring the following 

5 loaves of bread, magarine, tomato sauce,plates, serviettes. Knives, forks etc

Put your name down to bring the following
1. Coleslaw
2. egg salad
3. 1/2 kg thin plain snags
4. 1/2 kg thin plain snags
5. 1/2 kg thick snags
6. 1/2 kg thick snags
7. 6 chicken rissoles
8. 6 beef rissoles
9. 1/2 kg chilli type sausages
10. 1/2 kg satay type sausages
11. plate cheese & bickies
12. bickies & dip.
13 Stomach pump.


----------



## Gulpa (28/3/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'll bring the following
> 
> 5 loaves of bread, magarine, tomato sauce,plates, serviettes. Knives, forks etc
> 
> ...




1/2 kg of short thin german sausage - gulpa - probably bring some other stuff as well.

What time are we thinking about.

cheeers
Andrew.


----------



## syd_03 (29/3/09)

> I'll bring the following
> 
> 5 loaves of bread, magarine, tomato sauce,plates, serviettes. Knives, forks etc
> 
> ...


Good on ya for organising this Fatz, I was gonna ask if I could bring something.

Coleslaw - Syd_03, how much? 
14 people plus better halves, whole red and whole green cabage plus 1/2- 1 kg kilo carrot be enough? Hope you guys don't mind a Kraft or similar pre prepared type coleslaw dressing (any preferences)?


see you blokes next weekend.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## white.grant (29/3/09)

I'll check the cupboard and see what I can cook up, thinking a ceasar salad at this stage. Will bring some snags as well.

BTW am sipping on my swap porter at the moment and find it rather nice, got another few weeks of aging for best though.

cheers

grant


----------



## tdack (30/3/09)

I'll bring along a couple (that's 2) kilos of snags.

What time are we all gathering? 12ish for lunch?


----------



## caleb (30/3/09)

I've just sampled mine:

Caleb's ESB (Easter Swap Beer)

Actually an ESB - Extra Special Bitter - style of beer (of course) with a lovely deep golden orange/amber color, around 6.5%, and a great spicy flavor from plenty of Goldings hops.

After a week in the bottle its still a bit flat and "raw", but I expect another week or two and it'll be good. (the base taste of the beer is pretty promising)


----------



## RetsamHsam (30/3/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 1. Retsamhsam - 12 x American IPA and 2x Rye Pale Ale
> 2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
> 3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
> 4. Fatgodzilla - Bright Ale
> ...




I'll bring the chilli sausages..


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/3/09)

1. Retsamhsam - 12 x American IPA and 2x Rye Pale Ale
2. Bizier- Melon Farm Snakebite IIPA
3. Josh - Belgian Pale Ale or Oktoberfest
4. Fatgodzilla - Bright Ale
5. Gulpa - Belgian Golden Strong Ale. Wyeast 1388. 8.3%
6. Thommo - Pale Ale
7. Muggus - Brutus Belgian Ale, 6.0%, WLP500, bottled 16/3/09, best after Easter...or longer.
8. DiscoStu - Scottish 80/-, Wy1728 Scottish Ale
9. Schooey - Belgian Pale Ale, WY3522, 5.1% ABV
10. Loftboy - Iron Horse IPA (American IPA). US-05.
11. grantw - Heart Attack Porter (Wyeast 1028) 5.2%
12. vacant
13. Troy Dack
14. Caleb
15. Syd 03 - Coopers Australian Pale Ale or IPA

So we are down to 14 swappers. Don't forget to bring along some extra beers for side bar swaps. I feel like going home with 2 full crates ! Not compulsory of course, just do it if you can.

I'll bring the following 

5 loaves of bread, magarine, tomato sauce,plates, serviettes. Knives, forks etc

Put your name down to bring the following
1. Coleslaw Syd 03
2. egg salad
2a. Caeser Salad Grantw
3. 1/2 kg thin plain snags Troy Dack
4. 1/2 kg thin plain snags Troy Dack
5. 1/2 kg thick snags Troy Dack
6. 1/2 kg thick snags Troy Dack
7. 6 chicken rissoles
8. 6 beef rissoles
9. 1/2 kg chilli type sausages Retsamhsam
10. 1/2 kg satay type sausages Gulpa
11. plate cheese & bickies
12. bickies & dip.
13 Stomach pump

I probably can't be there before (say) 11.00am, so anyone there earlier, grab a BBQ area.

Who at this stage can't be there and who's bringing your beer along ?


----------



## Muggus (31/3/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Who at this stage can't be there and who's bringing your beer along ?


Unfortunately I shant be attending the festivities this time around.
Gulpa has kindly volunteered to deliver my brews to youse.

Should be a good day by all accounts, a bit sad to be missing out!


----------



## tdack (31/3/09)

I'll be there!

For anyone wanting beer transported I'm in Frenchs Forest in the evenings (beer can be left out of sight and undercover during the day with no problems). During the day I'm at work in the city (well Garden Island) I'm happy to make detours on the way home from about Chatswood to Brookvale.

PM if you want beer transported.

Cheers!


----------



## Thommo (31/3/09)

Looks Like I'm going to struggle to get there as well gents. Anyone live close to Baulkham Hills that I can drop my crate around to?

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Bizier (1/4/09)

I'm in, unsure of time. GF is commandeering the good ship Biz.

I am thinking I'll make a salad with local meat and cheese.

Metric case (14 coopers bottles) of my still hop wine coming up.
Will definitely bring along some beers this time (ahem).

For the last item I think we can jury rig a march pump hooked up to the battery of a running car, and use a half inch hose cut on a diagonal for the leading section. Hang on, with this much half chewed pork, we might need a full inch ID.

Looking forward to it fellas.


----------



## DiscoStu (1/4/09)

Do we have a plan B if this wonnderful Sydney weather keeps up thru Sat as it's expected to ?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/4/09)

DiscoStu said:


> Do we have a plan B if this wonnderful Sydney weather keeps up thru Sat as it's expected to ?




Na !

Fine and sunny in Tuross Head (unfortunately .. could do with your rain !)

I'll PM everyone a bit later with my mobile phone number .. if the weather looks shitty, can anyone think of a decent undercover alternative close by ... or do i find one by accident for us ?



> For the last item I think we can jury rig a march pump hooked up to the battery of a running car, and use a half inch hose cut on a diagonal for the leading section. Hang on, with this much half chewed pork, we might need a full inch ID.



What does this mean in english, Biz. You bringing a keg ? If so I can bring my mini gas bottle if that's what you were trying to do.


----------



## Josh (1/4/09)

First game of the soccer season. Yet to hear what time our game is but I suspect it'll be 3pm. So I can be there and have a couple until about 1pm.

Thommo, I'm in Guildford West just off Cumberland Hwy if that helps?
I'll bring cheese, bickies, dip and one onion.

Unfortunately the Watermelon Wheat might be out by then, but I have some Saison on tap I can bring along 

Put your name down to bring the following
1. Coleslaw Syd 03
2. egg salad
2a. Caeser Salad Grantw
3. 1/2 kg thin plain snags Troy Dack
4. 1/2 kg thin plain snags Troy Dack
5. 1/2 kg thick snags Troy Dack
6. 1/2 kg thick snags Troy Dack
7. 6 chicken rissoles
8. 6 beef rissoles
9. 1/2 kg chilli type sausages Retsamhsam
10. 1/2 kg satay type sausages Gulpa
11. plate cheese & bickies Josh
12. bickies & dip. Josh
13 1 x onion Josh
14 Stomach pump


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> What does this mean in english, Biz. You bringing a keg ? If so I can bring my mini gas bottle if that's what you were trying to do.



I think he was planning on rigging up a stomach pump, the last item on your list.. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Bizier (1/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> What does this mean in english, Biz





Fatgodzilla said:


> 13 Stomach pump



Sorry, meant last item of list published by yourself there Fats.

I am only going _undercover _if we all get a turn on the Cone of Silence


----------



## DiscoStu (1/4/09)

Not much left on the list, I'll grab some rissoles

Put your name down to bring the following
1. Coleslaw Syd 03
2. egg salad
2a. Caeser Salad Grantw
3. 1/2 kg thin plain snags Troy Dack
4. 1/2 kg thin plain snags Troy Dack
5. 1/2 kg thick snags Troy Dack
6. 1/2 kg thick snags Troy Dack
7. 6 chicken rissoles DiscoStu
8. 6 beef rissoles DiscoStu
9. 1/2 kg chilli type sausages Retsamhsam
10. 1/2 kg satay type sausages Gulpa
11. plate cheese & bickies Josh
12. bickies & dip. Josh
13 1 x onion Josh
14 Stomach pump[/quote]


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/4/09)

Bizier said:


> Sorry, meant last item of list published by yourself there Fats.
> 
> I am only going _undercover _if we all get a turn on the Cone of Silence




Ahhhhhh, of course, the old someome picks the stomach pump option !

Wondered what the referenece to pork was ! <_<


----------



## DiscoStu (2/4/09)

I've also still got some spare DAB 500ml handles and some Schofferhofer Weizen 500ml is anyone is interested in them

Let me know and I'll bring some along, been told to get rid of the boxes from the hall cupboard or she will


----------



## Gulpa (3/4/09)

Have we agreed on a time yet?

Regards
Andrew.


----------



## white.grant (3/4/09)

Gulpa said:


> Have we agreed on a time yet?
> 
> Regards
> Andrew.



I thought we were aiming for 11am

cheers

grant


----------



## Gulpa (3/4/09)

Grantw said:


> I thought we were aiming for 11am
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant



Thanks Grant. See you there.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/4/09)

Gulpa said:


> Thanks Grant. See you there.
> 
> cheers
> Andrew.




I'm aiming to be there after 10.00am. It's a 4 hour drive from Tuross, so an early start will depend on whether the Dragons win tonight or not  

My mobile number is 0419257761 - call if the weather is poor or you get lost at the park. I'll scout about for an undercover area nearby if its raining - at least the swap will go ahead ! But forecast is for no rain .. we'll be right !


----------



## syd_03 (3/4/09)

syd_03 said:


> while racking the beer into the bulk primer, I had left the tap open. I have done this before but only while pouring sanitiser in never with beer. Lucky I noticed quick and only lost a longnecks worth.
> If it doesnt turn our ok my APA is tasting good after 6 or so weeks in the bottle.






syd_03 said:


> I think mine may end up a little undercarbed due to the leakage I had when bulk priming. I had one on friday night after 2 weeks in the bottle and it tasted ok but a little undercarbed. I just rememberd then about the accident I had leaving the tap open, so probably lost a fair amount of my bulk priming solution. I think maybe a 1/4 of it got lost.
> 
> Edit:spelling


Spelling is still incorrect above, even after the edit haha.

Well had one last night after four weeks in the bottle and was still not the level of carb I was hoping for, I will try another tonight to see.

Like I said I lost about a litres worth which I guess contained about 50 grams of dextrose (200ml solution containing 150 grams plus say 1.5 litres to tap makes 88grams per litre, I probably lost less as beer was constantly flowing in and diluting further hence 50 grams estimation). Does this sound close to right?

I was thinking of chilling the whole batch down and then opening and adding using a syringe a few mLs concentrated dextrose solution and then recapping each one. I would make a solution of 46grams dextrose and dilute this in say 90ml of water and add 3 ml of this solution to each bottle (2 grams per litre, adding to the current 4.4 g/L I estimated in the bottle currently). They would then have to have a few weeks to recarb.

Or should I:
a ) just submit them to the swap anyway and people take into account they are undercarbed.
b ) submit my Coopers pale ale style.




DiscoStu said:


> I've also still got some spare DAB 500ml handles and some Schofferhofer Weizen 500ml is anyone is interested in them
> 
> Let me know and I'll bring some along, been told to get rid of the boxes from the hall cupboard or she will


Excuse my Ignorance, but what is a handle, is it a type of glass?


----------



## schooey (3/4/09)

I'm not going to make it tomorrow unfortunately, but my case will be travelling in the safe hands of Loftboy. Hope you all have a great day. Due to work inconveniences, I didn't get a chance to brew mine until 10 or 12 days ago and it's only being bottled tonight... h34r:

So might be a good idea to let it carb for a couple of weeks or three and then whack it in the fridge for another couple...


----------



## tdack (3/4/09)

Arrgh!! That place looks huge! (Map: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source...65961&z=15)

Umm, anyone care to offer some brief directions for me? I'll be coming via the M7. 

Take the entrance off The Horsely Drive or Cowpasture Road?

Cheers,
Troy.


----------



## syd_03 (4/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> There are only a limited number of bbq areas - we will infest one of them ! My aim is to be there early and grab a good one.
> 
> Edit : Anyone actually been there ? Is Pinelea better than Sugarloaf Ridge ? Does anyone care ?
> 
> ...


"Of the there are three picnic areas, Pimelia picnic area is the largest. All picnic areas have shelters and free barbecues and the Pimelia picnic area also has toilets." from government website.
Guess we will need toilets?

"Sugarloaf Ridge can be reached from Saxony Road
Pimelea can be reached from the corner of Horsley Drive and Cowpasture Road, Horsley Park"
"Sugarloaf Ridge picnic area has many facilities and features breathtaking views of the Sydney skyline and the Blue Mountains"


----------



## Josh (4/4/09)

Only bottled the Oktoberfest tonight. Tastes pretty damn nice. But you'll have to leave for a month out of the fridge to let it carb up and coondition a bitm more.

Cheers 
Josh


----------

